#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  ورژن جدید adobe after effects cs5.5 که در چند روز اخیر ارائه شده

## nekooee

ورژن جدید adobe after effects cs5.5 که در چند روز اخیر ارائه شده


سلام دوستان
من تجربه ای که پیدا کردم می دونم اینجور برنامه ها مخصوصا که حجم بالایی هم دارند در سایت ما طرفداری زیاد نداره. به هر حال کاربرهای ما بیشتر تخصصشون تعمیرات هست و اینگونه نرم افزارهای گرافیکی و مولتی مدیا که خیلی هم تخصص نیاز دارند کاربردی نیست. اما چون خودم نیاز داشتم و با بدبختی مستقیمش کردم گفتم تو سایت هم بگذارم شاید یکی دوست داشت و استفاده کرد
این نرم افزار رو با لینک مستقیم و حتی با لینک غیر مستقیم در هیچ سایت ایرانی یا خارجی پیدا نمیکنید.
البته تو سایتهای ایرانی یکی دو تا دیدم ولی کل Adobe Creative Suite 5.5 Master Collection هست و حجمش نزدیک 9 گیگابایت هست. اما اینجا من فقط adobe after effects رو گذاشتم چون بقیش برای اکثر کاربران کاربردی نیست. در تولیدات شرکت ادوبی ،  فتوشاپ خیلی کاربرد داره که اون هنوز نسخه cs5 هست و تغییری نکرده و خیلی جاها هم میتونید گیرش بیارید اما بعضی از آنها مثل adobe after effects به نسخه cs5.5 ارتقاء پیدا کرده که در اینجا من براتون با لینک مستقیم قرار دادم

در مورد این برنامه هم توضیحاتی بدم برای کسایی که نمیشناسنش. این برنامه مخصوص میکس و افکت گذاری بر روی فیلمها میباشد. ادوبی پریمریر برای مونتاژ همزمان سازی با صداها و ... کاربرد داره ولی افتکهای چندانی نداره ولی این نرم افزار بعد از مونتاژ بیشتر کاربرد داره و تمرکزش بر روی جلوه ها و میکس فیلم هست. با این نرم افار میتونید خیلی از کارهایی که با فتوشاپ بر روی عکس انجام میدهید بر روی فیلم انجام دهید. قیمت نرم افزار هم به پول ما بالای یک میلیون تومان هست! که فعلا در ایران پولی بابتشون نمیپردازیم. ولی اگر روزی قرار باشه ما هم به بازار جهانی بپیوندیم دیگه فکر نکنم هر کسی بتونه اینجور نر افزارها رو خریداری کنه و داشته باشه
موفق باشید


دانلود با لینک مستقیم و قابلیت ریزم  با حجم 1.100 GB 
6 پارت
این برنامه فقط بر روی سیستمهای 64 بیت کار میکنه درضمن بر روی ویندوز xp هم کار نمیکنه چون نیاز به سیستم پیشرفته داره که با ورژنهای 32 بیتی و قدیمی سازگاری ندارد




دارای محتوای پنهان



*ویژگیهای این نسخه:*
 - بهینه سازی بسیار کامل با ویندوزهای 64 بیتی
 - قابلیت کار بهتر با پروژه هایی با ابعاد تصویر بالا
 - کار بهینه با رم سیستم برای ویرایش سریعتر پروژه های HD و 2K‌ و 4K
 - اضافه شدن بیش از 12 امکانات به درخواست کاربران برای کار بهتر در برنامه های پخش آنلاین
 - نسخه متحول شده ابزار Roto Brush برای کار بهتر با لایه های پس زمینه
 - قابلیت کار با دوربین های جدید بدون نوار و پشتیبانی از فرمت RED R3D
- تبدیل اشیاء به اشکال سه بعدی با استفاده از پلاگین 3D mesh warp
 - قابلیتی برای جلوگیری از رندر زمانبر فایلهای با زمان متوسط
 - برقراری ارتباط نزدیک با نرم افزار Premiere و Photoshop‌ از جهت ورودی و خروجی
 - امکان خروجی دادن فیلم به صورت FLV‌ برای قرار دادن به صورت پخش زنده بر روی اینترنت
 و ....

*سیستم مورد نیاز جهت اجرای نرم افزار:*

Intel®       Pentium® 4 or AMD Athlon® 64 processor (Intel Core™2 Duo or AMD  Phenom® II      recommended); 64-bit support required64-bit      operating system required: Microsoft® Windows Vista® Home Premium,      Business, Ultimate, or Enterprise      with Service Pack 1 or Windows® 72GB      of RAM3GB       of available hard-disk space plus 2GB of space for optional  content;      additional free space required during installation (cannot  install on removable      flash-based storage devices)1280x1024      display with OpenGL 2.0–compatible graphics cardDVD-ROM      driveQuickTime      7.6.2 software required for QuickTime featuresBroadband      Internet connection required for online services*

----------

*1212ali*,*daryoush.bq*,*DPS12*,*tamir405*,*tohidfilm*,*حسین قائدی*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

